
Desire paths: the illicit trails that defy urban planners (2018) - EndXA
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2018/oct/05/desire-paths-the-illicit-trails-that-defy-the-urban-planners
======
atrilumen
This is why I want to design and develop software _lazily_, as a kind of
perpetual wizard of oz experiment. I'm laying the foundations now, for a
'magic' software experience that learns to become whatever you need, lazily,
driven behind the curtain by operators and agents, AI and human.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizard_of_Oz_experiment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wizard_of_Oz_experiment)

------
ggm
Desire paths fascinated me. I've seen several grow, and I've seen the
reasonably understandable, but ultimately fruitless attempts to inhibit them:
Why don't landscape architects and planners actually welcome them (like one
does in this article) instead of confronting them?

